# 1DX2 Firmware compatibility issue viewing images on computer



## falcnr (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello there,

not sure if any other 1DX 2 users have experienced this.

I'm aware whenever new cameras come out there is inevitably a bit of a time lag between software and even after market accessories catching up with a new release. 

In this case My new 1DX 2 which is performing wonderfully I might add, seems to work with the latest firmware update of lightroom 6 but I cannot seem to open the files if I download straight into my computer or external hard drive. I can open and post edit in lightroom 6 but not from the computers hard drive using Apple's "preview", ( i use an iMac 27" latest operating system). I get error message "Preview currently cannot does not support this raw file format" 

Has anyone else experienced this with their Mac or PC ?

thanks in advance for any advice or suggestions


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi Falcnr. 
I still can't view CR2 files from my 7DII on Windows 7 PC, it seems microsoft has stopped doing updates to their viewer plugin or whatever it gets called some time before that model. I don't know if win 10 supports this yet, but will soon as I am going to try an update to win 10 when I clone to a larger hard drive. I will then be able to drop straight back to 7 if I can't get on with 10. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## JMZawodny (Jun 16, 2016)

falcnr said:


> I cannot seem to open the files if I download straight into my computer or external hard drive. I can open and post edit in lightroom 6 but not from the computers hard drive using Apple's "preview", ( i use an iMac 27" latest operating system). I get error message "Preview currently cannot does not support this raw file format"
> 
> thanks in advance for any advice or suggestions



Advice? Wait.

Apple has yet to update preview to support the new camera. They will, at least for the newer versions of macOS.


----------



## Robin (Jun 16, 2016)

I shifted from Win 7 to 10 some months ago and prefer Win 10. However it doesn't support 1DX ii raw files either at the moment. We'll just have to wait for Microsoft to catch up in a couple of months or so. I think it was the same when the 5Diii first came out. There is no download fix from Canon Support.

DXO Optics Pro's website is saying that DXO Optics Pro 11 will include the 1DX ii from September 2016.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 16, 2016)

falcnr said:


> ...using Apple's "preview", ( i use an iMac 27" latest operating system). I get error message "Preview currently cannot does not support this raw file format"



That's correct. Apple's latest Digital Camera RAW Compatibility Update (6.19) was released in April and didn't include support for the 1D X II. That means no RAW support in Preview, Photos, Aperture, etc.


----------



## zim (Jun 16, 2016)

Capture One Pro 9.1.2 supports 1Dx2 RAW FWIW


----------

